# 2021 Results: MySoil & Spectrum



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I did a soil test through MySoil and another through Spectrum. Lawn hadn't been fed anything in 4 months at the time pulled sample cores.

I removed all organic material and as many rock/pebbles as I could from samples.

The results are different....ESPECIALLY THE pH‼‼

MySoil




Spectrum


Looks like I'm in desperate need of micronutrients. Where can I get my hands on some FEature?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Just throw down some stress blend 7-0-20 and you'll be good to go. Then next year you get their starter 20-20-20. 

Jokes aside, IMO, PH is the most important information on a soil test; +/- 1 PH can have a big affect on how someone would determine the type/amount of applications to use. Second get the primary macros right; Opposite results on the P/K?Thats awful. 

In regards to your Spectrum test, IMO I would get the PH corrected before adding micros.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Typical texas soil. High pH. Learn to deal with it (foliar iron/AMS etc) Check the Soil Remediation Guide for more details

P is good. You can add some more since high pH screws up P.
K is high, no need to add more.
You can try the elemental sulfur to lower pH.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Lawn Whisperer and @g-man, I actually have been applying elemental sulfur for the past three years. Label rate says 5lbs/1K twice a year. Either the stuff I'm buying is shit, or Texas soil is fierce. 🤣

On another thread someone mentioned they get theirs at Site One, so I may give that a try this year. I was pretty excited because I'd gradually seen the pH drop over the 3 years. I was very bummed to see the Spectrum test show 7.7. 😭


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I said try, because I think it could be a lost cause in your texas soil. The amount of limestone is just too much to really change the pH for 6in of soil at the 5lb/k twice a year.

It doesn't hurt to continue. You at least can get some benefit from the top layer of soil getting higher pH. It can also help with the extra carbonate your irrigation water has (likely hard water with high pH, right?)


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@g-man, yep. Hard water.
Coincidentally, Matt Martin's show last night briefly touched a bit on hard water.


----------

